

Sections and segments and symbols oh my. Dissecting a Linux executable. - bellybutton
http://blog.ksplice.com/2010/04/libc-free-world-2/

======
benkant
I'm sick of this "oh my" thing. Commence down votes. Nice article though.

------
Dellort
Why is there no misogyny in the comments? Surely this blog must be
underexposed. I will add some questionable comments so as to mark it as highly
popular.

